# Audio dropouts...



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I starting having some brief dropouts last night, and they seem to be worse today. It's definitely not a LOS issue, and it's happening on several different stations. I guess I can safely assume it's an issue with my radio since no one has said anything yet?? :grin:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I noticed one today, but I was backing into my garage and I assumed that was the cause of it.


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

I had drop outs earlier today when I was driving. I thought I was just going though some trees but now I wonder. I will have to check tomorrow.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

I have also had dropouts on several stations. This started to happen last night. I have heard a few dropouts today. I thought it was my radio. I am glad it is not. I hope they fix the problem soon.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

I am still getting audio drop outs. Is anyone else still getting audio drop outs? This is with a Sirius radio and not an XM radio.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

over on www.digitalradiocentral.com we've been talking about it. They are happening on XM and Sirius at the same time... well the same point in the song.

http://www.digitalradiocentral.com/sirius-portables/2540-stiletto-acquiring-signal-issues.html


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I got _lots_ of dropouts on the drive to, from, and around Las Vegas on a factory car radio with Sirius. I was amazed though at how well it worked inside parking garages (but not well enough to fix the dropouts) even though at home I get a consistent dropout when passing under the freeway.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmm... Well, I'm glad it's not my radio. I'm surprised there hasn't been more "buzz" about this. The day I started this thread they were really bad. I didn't listen much over the weekend because I was getting sick of them so I'm not sure if it's better yet or not.


----------



## Chad Dyess (Jan 17, 2009)

I get a lot of dropouts too on the drive to and from work here in Tampa. Worse than that though, is for the past couple of months, my receiver keeps updating channels 2 or 3 times a week for some reason.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

I've always had this problem and I know it's not LOS. However, i would agree it is getting much more frequent.


----------

